# 19" wheel options for TT RS (post photos)



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

With winter now upon us and LM-60 Blizzaks mounted on my stockers, I've settled in to a routine of searching 19" wheels options for my summer tires.

I'm interested in seeing and hearing about possible selections. 

:snowcool:


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i like the stock wheels, so i just use those, want nice ones buy HRE's :laugh:


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Working with HRE on fit, seems to be different from ROW cars.


----------



## aaronr (Mar 19, 2004)

P40's and 45's fit. Up on tirerack.com now

http://www.tirerack.com/upgrade_gar...ilterNew=All&filterWeight=All&filterBrand=All

End of shameless plug.

Aaron


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Not too much choice....to many people do the same ole thing on TT's and VW's....where is something new and clean in design?


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Thanks for responses*

Both BBS and HRE wheels are possibilities. :thumbup:

Anyone got some real pictures of these wheels on a Mk2 TT?


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

Put 19X9 et 40 P40s per HRE. Rear's rubbed even on moderate loading of suspension. Could grind tab and fender but not what I want to do at this point. HRE is "researching" thus not sure what Tirerack is quitting on specs, at least re HRE.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I have the HRE P40 on order. The proper fit is 19x9 et50. I'll either sell the stockers or use them for winter setup. Would rather do 18s for winter though, so if anyone wants some new RS wheels, PM me. Btw, I'm doing the brushed tinted clear finish...it'll be epic on the DG RS!:thumbup:


----------



## IPSA (Dec 25, 2011)

That likely means they are doing 2 identical sets at the moment. Guess i was the Guinea Pig...


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't see how anyone would think et40 would work...way to much poke. I doubt an 8.5" wheel can work with et40. I think you'd still need 45. :screwy:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I can't see how anyone would think et40 would work...way to much poke. I doubt an 8.5" wheel can work with et40. I think you'd still need 45. :screwy:


Ugh, the wheel I was looking at was 19x9 et40


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

if anyone is interested - i do have a set of Bentley wheels that are a straight bolt on to TT/TTS/TTRS -


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I can't see how anyone would think et40 would work...way to much poke. I doubt an 8.5" wheel can work with et40. I think you'd still need 45. :screwy:


My 18 x 8.5 ET 35 with 245/40 contis rub slightly (stock height) so I'm sure 40's would be no problem.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Stevelev said:


> My 18 x 8.5 ET 35 with 245/40 contis rub slightly (stock height) so I'm sure 40's would be no problem.



2nd

19x8.5 et45 w/255-35 rubs.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I have the HRE P40 on order. The proper fit is 19x9 et50. I'll either sell the stockers or use them for winter setup. Would rather do 18s for winter though, so if anyone wants some new RS wheels, PM me. Btw, I'm doing the brushed tinted clear finish...it'll be epic on the DG RS!:thumbup:


That does sound perfect, 19x9 ET+50!

Do you have a photo of that finish (brush tinted clear)?

I'd like to get a finish that closely matches the Ti pkg's darker theme.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

qckwitt said:


> 2nd
> 
> 19x8.5 et45 w/255-35 rubs.


Good to confirm my suspicion.

Thanks.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Forgestar 19X9 et44 no rub-a-dub and sits just about flush. They make them in any size/et you want and any color you like...even douchebag gold.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Douchebag Gold*

That's a good looking color combo.

What tires are you running? 

-mfg
-specific model
-size


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> That does sound perfect, 19x9 ET+50!
> 
> Do you have a photo of that finish (brush tinted clear)?
> 
> I'd like to get a finish that closely matches the Ti pkg's darker theme.


Jump on their site and scour the Porsche gallery...lots of good examples. Their charcoal in either polish or satin are a closer match to the Ti wheels I think. The tinted clear is lighter.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Jump on their site and scour the Porsche gallery...lots of good examples. Their charcoal in either polish or satin are a closer match to the Ti wheels I think. The tinted clear is lighter.


Will do, thanks.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Anyone with a TT RS tried running another Audi OEM wheel?
(and cleared the calipers)


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Anyone with a TT RS tried running another Audi OEM wheel?
> (and cleared the calipers)


well the TTS wheel and whatever other 19" TT wheels audi sells in the catalog i'm sure will fit, including the rs4 look wheel, and the turbo twists here: http://microsites.audiusa.com/ngw/12/brochures/Accessories/TT_Accessories_Brochure_12.pdf

some 18" will clear as they are base wheels in europe, but those might be harder to find here

the TTS trispoke wheel in black would look hot










and here are other TT wheels that will fit


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

This was the OEM wheel I thought of putting on the RS.










However, the dark grey/black on the black is somewhat un-inspiring to me (perhaps it is just this photo).

Instead, I'm thinking of the polished face look with a dark barrel and insets.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

This is another interesting look for the RS:










Anyone know what these weigh?


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*MTM*


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

those polished RS look wheels are 20's option in europe, they are forged i believe and weigh less than the 19's we get here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/original-Audi-8J-S8-RS6-RS4-TTS-TT-TTRS-S-line-20-NEU-/350461159086


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> This was the OEM wheel I thought of putting on the RS.
> 
> However, the dark grey/black on the black is somewhat un-inspiring to me (perhaps it is just this photo).
> 
> Instead, I'm thinking of the polished face look with a dark barrel and insets.


If you're thinking about using the RS4 OEM look, then I suggest you get the Forgestar F14's. They look the same, they're pretty cheap and they are insanely lightweight.

- Jeremy -


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Stevelev said:


> My 18 x 8.5 ET 35 with 245/40 contis rub slightly (stock height) so I'm sure 40's would be no problem.





qckwitt said:


> 2nd
> 
> 19x8.5 et45 w/255-35 rubs.


I am specifically commenting on the TTRS fitment.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

- Jeremy - said:


> If you're thinking about using the RS4 OEM look, then I suggest you get the Forgestar F14's. They look the same, they're pretty cheap and they are insanely lightweight.
> 
> - Jeremy -


Yeah, thanks for the suggestion to look at their site. The lightweight aspect got me curious and interested. If they only made a polished/machined face look wheel, though. If I understood things right, they only do powder coating.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Yeah, thanks for the suggestion to look at their site. The lightweight aspect got me curious and interested. If they only made a polished/machined face look wheel, though. If I understood things right, they only do powder coating.


I'm pretty sure they'll do a machined face. They have some examples on their site:

http://www.forgestar.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=139

- Jeremy -


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

- Jeremy - said:


> I'm pretty sure they'll do a machined face. They have some examples on their site:
> 
> http://www.forgestar.com/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=139
> 
> - Jeremy -


Thanks Jeremy. I talked with Vince today at Forgestar and he informed me of the "Brushed Black Two Tone" approach. Basically that means a black wheel with a machined/brushed face. 

To take advantage of free shipping that ended today, I placed my order for a set of F14s with the brushed face look and gloss black on the inside barrel and the spoke inlets.

Specs: 19x9 ET45 (recommended by Vince at Forgestar to get the most aggressive stance without rubbing) :thumbup:

Now the wait comes (4-6 weeks). tick, tick, tick... 

Here are some photos of an orange TTS with the wheels I ordered.


























The gold was tempting.


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

Ok, these wheels get my vote! Yep, almost certainly would keep these with the summer performance, and put the winer tires on the stock wheels. 
Source

Edit: Looks like ABT makes them. Added 3rd picture with more detail. Anyone familiar with the ABT brand?

Edit^2: Ah hell, their 20"s: wheel size: 9.0x20 offset 40
For some reason, Audi does not allow their 20" wheels with MagRide, so I'd be greatly concerned running 20" aftermarkets with MagRide...
http://www.abt-sportsline.de/en/tun...dukt/ABT-BR-sport-wheel-special-edition-3731/


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Opinions out there on the Titanium finish instead of my initial brushed/machined face with black inlets and barrel?










20" on S5









19" on M3












---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.139879,-82.981719


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Forgestar F14 Titanium <--- On Black Car*

Here is another photo of the Titanium finish on a black car, which I'm liking more and more.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

neonova6 said:


> Ok, these wheels get my vote! Yep, almost certainly would keep these with the summer performance, and put the winer tires on the stock wheels.
> Source
> 
> Edit: Looks like ABT makes them. Added 3rd picture with more detail. Anyone familiar with the ABT brand?
> ...


Are you sure? They offer a 20" option in Europe on the TT RS. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Here is another photo of the Titanium finish on a black car, which I'm liking more and more.


I think I like the Titanium finish more. The machined faces seem to be a little harsh / angular on the TT. The non-machined faces are a little softer and compliment the car better. Plus, they're not as bright and look a little more elegant. Basically, the exact opposite of my car 

Are you going to put some Audi center caps in them or keep the Forgestar logos?

- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> Are you sure? They offer a 20" option in Europe on the TT RS.
> 
> - Jeremy -


20" option yes, but not with MagRide. I had to go back and confirm...
Page 28 of the european brochure "Audi magnetic ride. Adaptive suspension system ... Not available in combination with 20” ‘7-twin- spoke’ alloy wheels"

Euro Brochure

The real question is why


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

neonova6 said:


> 20" option yes, but not with MagRide. I had to go back and confirm...
> Page 28 of the european brochure "Audi magnetic ride. Adaptive suspension system ... Not available in combination with 20” ‘7-twin- spoke’ alloy wheels"
> 
> Euro Brochure
> ...


That's odd, the 20s are the lightest wheel available for the TT.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Hey Jeremy,
Yeah I'm agreeing the Titanium finish is the more complementing of the two. I like your analysis. 

I'm going to update my order.

And I'll likely save money by not doing the two tone.

Gary


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.192275,-83.104910


----------



## RS4Vin (Jan 16, 2007)

*Opinions on Hartmann 19" RS6 Replica Wheels - for TT RS*

They are 19x8, ET45, 5x112.
Not sure what they weigh.
I am looking for a beefy, black, 5-spoke winter wheel for my TT RS. 
I would paint these...
Thoughts on fitment??
Per the wheel offset calculator on 1010tires.com:
Inner Clearance is 20mm more (the inside of the wheel to the strut housing).
Outer Position: Retracts by 6mm (position of the outside edge of the wheel).
Not sure that I would like the look of the outer edge retracting....could I use spacers to fix that?
Is there anything else I need to consider?

Thanks in Advance!

http://shop.achtuning.com/RS6-Style-19-inch-Replica-Wheels.aspx


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

My opinion is to not go that low with the ET and width combo.

I'd stick with at least a 8.5" wheel for the RS with an ET of 45.

Check out this wheel, which is 19x9 ET44 (which is supposed to work w/out rubbing).










Here is the site that has it listed. You could buy them at any Audi dealer.

http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/wheels/19-20-vw-audi-wheels-5x112.htm


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

- Jeremy - said:


> I think I like the Titanium finish more. The machined faces seem to be a little harsh / angular on the TT. The non-machined faces are a little softer and compliment the car better. Plus, they're not as bright and look a little more elegant. Basically, the exact opposite of my car
> 
> Are you going to put some Audi center caps in them or keep the Forgestar logos?
> 
> - Jeremy -


Jeremy,

I don't know if the Audi center caps would fit.

If they do, yes, I plan to add them.

Gary


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

18x9.5" et40 in the rear. I think it's perfect; and yes it's lowered


















(camber maxed)


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

RS4Vin said:


> They are 19x8, ET45, 5x112.
> Not sure what they weigh.
> I am looking for a beefy, black, 5-spoke winter wheel for my TT RS.
> I would paint these...
> ...


It depends on the shape of the wheel. Others have mentioned that 8" ET45 wheels just BARELY clear the brake caliper. I went with an 8" ET35, just to be safe. You can add a 10mm spacer to these reps to be sure (ET35), but don't go less than 10mm because the thinner spacers don't have the hubcentric mounting lip.

- Jeremy -


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> I don't know if the Audi center caps would fit.
> 
> ...


They should. Audi makes different sized caps. Just ask Forgestar when you call them to change your order, then search on Ebay. They're probably 56mm or something. The problem will be matching that unique finish on the wheels.

- Jeremy -


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

- Jeremy - said:


> They should. Audi makes different sized caps. Just ask Forgestar when you call them to change your order, then search on Ebay. They're probably 56mm or something. The problem will be matching that unique finish on the wheels.
> 
> - Jeremy -


What do you think about this center cap? (doesn't look like it will fit)


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I think those will fit. Check the pics here:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showt...rgains-l-Official-Forgestar-F14-Wheel-Gallery

If those don't work, I think these other Forgestar caps actually look fairly nice:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/304763-New-Forgestar-Center-Caps

- Jeremy -


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

Which company has the best reputation and quality : VMR or Forgestar. I am familiar with the quality of HRE and Rays...so that is what I would be benchmarking. Thanks!

Going for a look along these lines:


----------



## RS4Vin (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice and heads up on the RS6 wheels.
They are $600/each from my dealer.
That's more than I care to spend on wheels I would paint black.
I'm still in search of a 5-spoke replica wheel that is a little cheaper.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

RS4Vin said:


> Thanks for the advice and heads up on the RS6 wheels.
> They are $600/each from my dealer.
> That's more than I care to spend on wheels I would paint black.
> I'm still in search of a 5-spoke replica wheel that is a little cheaper.


It may be a good idea to check out Achtuning ... I p/up a set of 18" RS6 reps for my RS4 that were well under $200. each (on sale a couple years ago).


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

BBS RGR 19x8.5 et48 with 10mm spacers and 245/35 tire

:thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

$øk said:


> bbs rgr 19x8.5 et48 with 10mm spacers and 245/35 tire
> 
> :thumbup:


Love the wheels but tpiwwp !!


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting!

Good pics.

BBS wheels (CH-Rs) were on my list, but at 19x9.5 ET45, I wasn't sure they'd avoid rubbing.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

$øK said:


> BBS RGR 19x8.5 et48 with 10mm spacers and 245/35 tire


nice plate!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

RS4Vin said:


> Thanks for the advice and heads up on the RS6 wheels.
> They are $600/each from my dealer.
> That's more than I care to spend on wheels I would paint black.
> I'm still in search of a 5-spoke replica wheel that is a little cheaper.


Do you specifically want the RS6 5-spoke wheels? Or you just want 5 spokes in general? ECS Tuning sells an Alzor wheel that is an 18" replica of the TTRS stock wheels in a Titanium finish for around $500.

- Jeremy -


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> nice plate!


so you got to keep the plate after all??

http://jalopnik.com/5724684/virginia-dmv-revokes-worlds-greatest-license-plate


----------



## RS4Vin (Jan 16, 2007)

- Jeremy - said:


> Do you specifically want the RS6 5-spoke wheels? Or you just want 5 spokes in general? ECS Tuning sells an Alzor wheel that is an 18" replica of the TTRS stock wheels in a Titanium finish for around $500.
> 
> - Jeremy -


I like both of those 5-spoke options but I want a 19" wheel and I don't want to pay more than $300 per wheel. I think I may call Hartmann (ACHTuning) or Alzor (ECSTuning) to see if there's a chance they may begin making the TT RS replicas in the 19" OEM specs. Whatever I end up getting will be painted black (if it doesn't come that way). 

Also, can anybody tell me for sure that the A8/RS6 replicas (Hollander #58795) will fit properly on a TT RS? They are 19x9, 5x112, ET44, 57.1 centerbore. In other words, they are exactly the same as the TT RS stockers except for the offset being 44 instead of 52. I have some options on buying some used one's.... Thanks Again For All Of Your Comments and Advice!


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*WHAT? 19x9 ET45 OFFSET CONCERNS!*



tdi-bart said:


> if you corner hard on stock height you will get rub, right now i've got 265's for winter, i had some groceries in the back it rubbed almost constantly... just fyi





tdi-bart said:


> stock wheels are 19x9, as i mentioned in other thread, i put 265's on these things stock, no suspension changes and with a full hatch of groceries it would constantly rub on fast acceleration or mild cornering





- Jeremy - said:


> But as someone mentioned in your other thread, I think 19x9 ET45 is too aggressive. Especially if you're going to lower 20mm, too. I think you need to back off to ET50. You should change that order if you can.
> - Jeremy -





DesertTTRS said:


> I'll revisit it with them and maybe go to ET 48 or 50.





TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Really? (only 5 mm difference outward from hub in tire width)
> 
> That's not good. I just ordered some Forgestar F14s that are 19x9 ET45 (like the OP) and thought this would be fine - based on another TT RS owner with the same wheel setup only ET44 that reportedly did not rub.





TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Thanks Jeremy. I talked with Vince today at Forgestar and he informed me of the "Brushed Black Two Tone" approach. Basically that means a black wheel with a machined/brushed face.
> 
> To take advantage of free shipping that ended today, I placed my order for a set of F14s with the brushed face look and gloss black on the inside barrel and the spoke inlets.
> 
> ...


Now I'm confused.

One RS owner with 19x9 ET44 Forgestar F14s reports no rubbing.

Vince from Forgestar says that the ET45 is the perfect offset for the Mk2 TTs.

Yet tdibart had rubbing with essentially 19x9 ET47


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

*19" wheel options for TT RS (post photos) Your Message*



tdi-bart said:


> so you got to keep the plate after all??
> 
> http://jalopnik.com/5724684/virginia-dmv-revokes-worlds-greatest-license-plate


My real plate is far more alphanumeric, and far less entertaining. Just paying tribute to American ingenuity.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

SKNKWRX said:


> Forgestar 19X9 et44 no rub-a-dub and sits just about flush. They make them in any size/et you want and any color you like...even douchebag gold.


If you lowered it then it will rub.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I have the HRE P40 on order. The proper fit is 19x9 et50. I'll either sell the stockers or use them for winter setup. Would rather do 18s for winter though, so if anyone wants some new RS wheels, PM me. Btw, I'm doing the brushed tinted clear finish...it'll be epic on the DG RS!:thumbup:


The only HRE's i like: http://www.hrewheels.com/793rs


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

R5T said:


> The only HRE's i like: http://www.hrewheels.com/793rs


Those are some nice wheels....and finally, someone does something to hide those tacky bolts....


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

R5T said:


> The only HRE's i like: http://www.hrewheels.com/793rs












Good looking wheel!

Do they have TT fitment for this series?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

TT--AUDI--S4 said:


> Good looking wheel!
> 
> Do they have TT fitment for this series?[/QUOTE]
> 
> Made to your specs so yes ...


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Stevelev said:


> Made to your specs so yes ...


Oh for sure then. I must have missed that being mention. Cool!:thumbup:

I'm guessing the wheels cost about $1500 each?


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Merging related posts from another thread...*



JohnLZ7W said:


> The aspect ratio could also be a contributing factor. If the 265s also had taller sidewalls than the 255s then that would make the situation worse than just being 10mm wider.


That's a good point. Also, I know how tire manufacturers may have the same tire size yet the construction (of the sidewall for instance, say bowed out) can vary the appearance and width.

A good example was the Bridgestone Potenza on the AP1 S2000s. If you didn't order the tire specific to the S2000 you got a narrower tire than the original, even though the specs indicated they were the same.


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

*Merging related posts from another thread...*



sr_erick said:


> The 255's do not rub with stock ride height. They didn't on my TTS, they don't on the RS. When lowered, the potential exists for the 255's to rub if you have spacers. Even then, they are just rubbing on a small piece on the inside of the rear wheel well. I just ground that down on my TTS and problem solved. Easy fix, IMO.


That's a relief! Thanks for the info (and peace of mind).

This remind of the top fastener in the front wheel wells of our mk6 GTI. I had to remove that fastener (1 of 5 that hold liner) to avoid rubbing with the OZ wheels I had at a lowered ride height.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I like the 793's too but was after a mesh look this time around. I'll post pics when I get them mounted.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

If you take wheels in the size 9x19" with 52 offset you can run 275/30R19" tires.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

here's some freaky wheels


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> here's some freaky wheels


That looks incredible! I love the R8 V10 wheels on the RS.


----------



## J662 (Dec 8, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> That looks incredible! I love the R8 V10 wheels on the RS.


I always wondered how that would look...not bad!!! Although those look like 18 or 19". I thought they were 20" on the r8 GT??


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

another for those that like the look...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

they're replicas though.


----------

